
Ask HN: Better CLI tools - joshstrange
I&#x27;m sure most of use or have used tools like `htop` instead of `top` and `ncdu` instead of just `du`. I&#x27;d be interested in what other alternatives to common CLI tools you all use and why.
======
artie_effim
zsh instead of everything else :D

------
rajeshmr
egrep instead of grep

